# Wrong!!!



## rollfaster (Jun 9, 2016)

Sadly mistaken for a juvenile seat.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-1930S...Aerocycle-Cycleplane-/272268281999?nav=SEARCH


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2016)

I love ebay..... Not.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 10, 2016)

Here's the real deal.


----------



## spoker (Jun 10, 2016)

not right and a pos on top of it,wonder if all the sales they have had were ths far off,can be hard to make a livin in northern minnesota!!


----------

